# PSP DNS error 8041040F



## R3D

^^ topic,does anyone know what it means....? im usin a thing called Wifi Max and it aint lettin me connect to the net!


----------



## The_Other_One

DNS = Dynamic Name Server.  I won't get into details about it unless you want to know   But basically, I suspect you don't have a DNS set.  Did you manuall enter the information or what?

BTW, I have NEVER used a PSP, so I'm just going off basic networking experience.  Perhaps someone else here actually has one.


----------



## R3D

yeh i have entered it manually but that comes up


----------

